# Pack/quiver



## Goathead (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anybody have any ideas or pics on attaching your quiver to your backpack or fannypack? Really looking for some good ideas from the ATer's.


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

Elk setup: Catquiver bungied to superday pack. The small bungies will the ball on the end work great.


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I use a Kwikee quiver, I bought an extra mount bracket like the one you mount of your bow. I pouched a small hole in the belt of my pack and then put a small screw with washer and nut on to hold it. I placed the bracket at an angle so the arrow are at a angle behind me out of the way. Good Hunting.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Quiver*

I do what RJ does above but made a belt loop holder with an adjustable mount. I can attach the quiver to my belt at 3 different angles and can slide the loop forward or back what ever works best for the situation. It only takes a second if you want your quiver on your bow or hip your choice.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

I got the Spot and Stalk pack by Game Plan Gear. Link Actually the wife got it for me for Father's Day :shade: If you scroll down the page, click on the larger image you can see the spot for the quiver.

It has provisions for mounting your quiver on it. It has to grommets for your mounting screws to pass through, and a flap to cover that keeps it from digging into skin/clothes.

You could do a similar type thing for your pack.


----------



## Elk in CO (Jun 20, 2006)

I've got an old 4 arrow one-piece PSE quiver that I pulled the arrow grip piece off the bottom part of the aluminum bar. I've drilled and tapped it to hold it back in place. I'm going to slide the aluminum bar through the MOLLE attachments on the side of my Eblerlestock "Just-One" pack and then put the bottom piece back on the bar.

I'll try to get it in place and take a picture later today.

EIC


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a cat quiver mini tied to the right side of my pack with loop rope and leave it long that way if you need a new loop u just cut it off. I like to carry spare parts that are in use saves space in my pack


----------



## IronMtnMikey (Jul 22, 2009)

i like the pack that "DODGEDUDE" has but i am a south paw so that wouldnt work for me. Any lefties know of packs wecan use?


----------



## Elk in CO (Jun 20, 2006)

*Pack/quiver pictures*

I finally got some pictures taken and downloaded so I can post them. This is the first time I've attached the quiver to the pack, but I like it. It will work well if I don't want to carry a quiver on my bow or if I need to carry some extra arrows on a long pack in trip.

This is an Eberlestock "Just One" J-104 pack. It has many MOLLE attachment points on it. The quiver is an old one piece PSE 4-arrow I got from my hunting partner, he had lost the mounting piece that goes on the bow so it was just hanging around my shop.

I pulled the end off the aluminum bar that holds the arrows to slide it through the straps. I had drilled a hole through the piece I pulled off and the bar, but when I tried to put a screw in it I sheared the head off of it. In the process of getting the screw out I cracked the plastic. I glued it with Goat Tough and I think it will be just fine pressing it in place with my hand.


----------



## Goathead (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks great, I've got an old treelimb quiver. Going to see if it works out. I'll take some pics when done. Thanks for the pics and ideas guys.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

*Here it is in lefty*



IronMtnMikey said:


> i like the pack that "DODGEDUDE" has but i am a south paw so that wouldnt work for me. Any lefties know of packs wecan use?


http://www.gameplangear.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=17&idcategory=1


----------



## umahunter (Nov 30, 2009)

*hmm*

tryin to figure how to attach a quiver to a jim horn all american fanny pack anyone done it ?


----------

